# Webseiten rendern und darin den Quelltext bearbeiten



## Phorx (15. Jan 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Für das folgende Problem ist nicht unbedingt eine Java-Lösung von Nöten, ich würde auch auf bereits vorhandene Tools zurückgreifen, sofern ihr solche kennen solltet.

Zum Problem. Ich möchte eine relativ einfache Webseiten (HTML, CSS, wenig JavaScript) wie im Browser angezeigt bekommen. Darin würde ich dann gerne Textstellen ganz normal markieren und per Shortcut/Rechtsklick+Kontextmenü/... diese Stelle im Quellcode nach einem festgelegten Schema verändern können.

Als Beispiel könnte ich diesen Foren-Eintrag nennen. Wenn mir das anzeigen lasse, dann "Guten Tag zusammen!" markiere, anschließend Rechtsklick auf die Markierung und "rot" auswähle, dann sollte der Quelltext um die Markierung herum mit einem div-Tag versehen werden das den Hintergrund dieser Textstelle rot macht.

Ich habe Cobra gefunden womit man eine Webseite rendern kann. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da die Bearbeitung des Quelltextes auf Mausklick hinbekomme.

Ich würde mich über Machbarkeits-Einschätzungen, Hilfestellungen, Erfahrungen und was ihr sonst noch nützliches anbieten könnt sehr freuen! Insbesondere interessiert mich halt auch, ob es so etwas nicht schon gibt. Das Firebug-Addon kann so etwas ähnliches allerdings zu umständlich (man kann zwar die Stelle im Quelltext ausfindig machen lassen, muss soweit ich das sehe aber den Code immer selbst eintippen/einfügen) :-/

Vielen Dank an alle die etwas ihrer Zeit dafür aufwenden!


----------



## anti-held (15. Jan 2014)

Du kannst Microsoft Expression Web verwenden.
Wird zum erstellen von Webseiten verwendet.
Hier kannst du deine HTML-Seite einfügen und einzelne Blöcke etc verändern.

Da es viel mehr als nur für deinen Anwendungsfall gemacht ist, solltest du dir vill ein Tutorial dafür anschauen.

Microsoft Expression Web – Kostenlose Vollversion - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Phorx (15. Jan 2014)

Werde ich mir anschauen!


----------

